# Howard feed-n-wax or minwax paste wax?



## Oliver1650 (May 25, 2014)

Hi, I am looking for advice on this product as a finishing touch to my grandfather clock I have been building. The picture shows the color of the clock (red oak w/ rustolem american walnut oil stain and three coats of minwax wipe on satin poly). I picked up this Howard feed-n-wax tonight, I was looking for paste wax for darker wood but did not find any. I also have on hand minwax natural color finishing wax but I had a bad experience with it getting cloudy on a walnut shelf I built a few years ago and I am gun shy to use it on this clock project. My plan is to rub out the finish with either of these products and 0000 steel wool tomorrow, it is a wedding present for my daughter, the wedding is in two weeks and I need to get the finish wrapped so I can install the clock guts and glass before my deadline.

Any opinions on which wax I would be better off with?

Thanks, 
Dan.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I don't really have advice for your clock, but maybe this will help. I use the Howards feed and wax for older dry wood. I don't apply it with steel wool, its to thin. Test it to see if it gives the results you want.

my wife would use lemon oil on your clock.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

For open grained woods I apply wax with cheesecloth to be certain no steel gets into the wood.


----------



## Oliver1650 (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas, I used both products on a test finished board last night and both seemed ok this morning, the paste wax applied with steel wool was a bit smoother, also i didn't see any cloudiness so I think i will go with that first and then maybe follow up with the Howard's, maybe save it for something else.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Howards feed n wax is awesome. It's the only finish I use now. Enhances the beauty of the wood quite well and it's easy to apply.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

It looks like a great project that you put a lot of time into. I would take your time about which product or if you are going to use either. I would watch the two test samples for up to a week and make certain they get some bright light and varying conditions. I cringe a little at putting anything on a poly finish for quite some time. While they feel dry, they will continue to dry for several weeks. I know on stuff that I have built, that it takes that long for the finish to get to its final hardness.


----------



## Oliver1650 (May 25, 2014)

well I thought about it some more, did another test comparison on the back panel and top panel of the clock and decided to use the Howard's on the whole thing. I am pretty pleased with the results so far, it was very easy to apply, thanks again for the advice! I will post it in the projects when I get it done.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

I've used a lot of the Howards products refinishing antiques. Like what was said above, they work great on old dry wood finishes. The orange oil spray works fine to. I used the Howard wax like above on lacquer finish and actually had better luck with the Johnson, old school, paste wax in a can. For poly I usually wait a bit for it to cure, then lightly sand with 600g, then wax.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Johnson's or Butcher's is all that's needed.


----------

